# Apple TV 3 change la resolution constamment



## balance (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Mon Apple TV 3 G change constamment de résolution sur la TV.
Elle est devenu inutilisable.

Petite idée comment résoudre ce problème ?

A+ Ba


----------

